
Book Review: “Seven Concurrency Models in Seven Weeks” - ingve
http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2016/book-review-seven-concurrency-models-in-seven-weeks-by-paul-butcher/
======
dudul
Regarding Erlang/Elixir, the author seems to miss the point of the main
difference between BEAM and the JVM. Granted, you can implement an actor-model
on the JVM, just like Akka. But BEAM is designed first-hand for this process
as first-class citizen mindset. It is much cheaper to deal with, garbage
collection is much better and granular as well.

~~~
eliben
Is the BEAM model much different from Go's goroutine scheduler?

